# Micro Electret



## H0l41234 (Jul 2, 2010)

Hola! Una consulta... tengo un circuito en el que necesito un micro electret de 3 patas, y no consigo de 3 patas, solo consigo de dos. En la imagen esta una entrada del micfrono. 
Si uno P con E, y lo conecto al positivo del electret de 2 patas, y la masa al negativo... esto funcionaria o necesito algo mas? Gracias!


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 2, 2010)

Si, haz lo siguiente:


 Envia R1 a 12 V y aumentale su valor si quieres mas sensibilidad
 R2 cambiala por una de 2K2 y ponla en paralelo con C3.


----------



## H0l41234 (Jul 2, 2010)

Muchas gracias por la respuesta


----------

